# BMW Model Year 2004 Changes



## RS2 (Dec 19, 2001)

BMW Model Year 2004 Changes 

Woodcliff Lake, New Jersey, August 1, 2003. The changes to the 2004 BMW model line-up are listed below by Series and by model. Please Note: This is a preliminary document and is subject to change. Model equipment, standard and optional features for some models have not yet been finalized. Please check with us as to the latest status prior to publication. 

7 Series
745i and 745Li
* Multi-Spoke alloy wheels (Style 94) will replace Double-Spoke alloy wheels (Style 93) as the standard wheel, combined with all-season tires. Also available with all-season run-flat tires (a no-charge option).
All 7 Series Models
* Adaptive headlights, which "steer" the headlights into roadway curves, available as an option.
* Sirius Satellite Radio will be available as an accessory.

6 Series
* An all-new 6 Series will be available in the Spring of 2004.

5 Series
* An all-new 5 Series Sedan will be available at the end of September.

3 Series
All 3 Series Models
* 6-Speed SMG (Sequential Manual Gearbox) Transmission will be available on most rear-wheel-drive 3 Series, when combined with the Sport Package as of 10/03 production. It will not be available with all-wheel-drive or the 330i Performance Package.
* Rain-sensing windshield wipers and automatic headlight control will become standard features on the Sedan and Sports Wagon - no longer part of the Premium Package (already standard on Coupes and Convertibles).
* Sirius Satellite Radio is available as an accessory.
325i and 325i Sports Wagon
* 5-spoke alloy wheel (Style 119) replaces 7-spoke alloy wheel (Style 96) in the Sport Package
* Bluetooth wireless hands-free cellular phone system will be available as an accessory, but not in combination with BMW Assist.
325xi and 325xi Sports Wagon
* 5-spoke alloy wheel (Style 137) replaces 20-spoke alloy wheel (Style 73) in Sport Package
* Bluetooth wireless hands-free cellular phone system will be available as an accessory, but not in combination with BMW Assist.
330i and 330xi 
* Black headlight surrounds and grill will replace titan silver. 
* Lower grill will be a combination of body color and black.
* 5-spoke alloy wheel (Style 137) replaces 20-spoke alloy wheel (Style 73) in Sport Package
* 330i Performance Package will be available with the optional 5-speed STEPTRONIC automatic transmission including Sport and Manual shift modes (does not include 330xi).
* Bluetooth wireless hands-free cellular phone system will be available as an accessory, but not in combination with BMW Assist.
325i and 330i - Coupe and Convertible (Available since March, 2003)
* Automatic headlight control standard (formerly optional with Premium Package)
* Revised front-end design
* Revised front and rear bumper contours
* Xenon headlights (low and high beams) now offered in combination with new Adaptive feature, which "steers" the headlights into roadway curves
* Revised taillight technology, incorporating BMW's innovative Adaptive Brakelights
* Revised wheel designs, both standard and optional
* Revised exterior colors
* Revised configuration climate-control panel

X5
All X5 Models
* X5 3.0i and X5 4.4i will receive an update, including exterior and styling changes, as well as a completely new all-wheel drive system (xDrive).
* Sirius Satellite Radio will be available as an accessory.
* Bluetooth wireless hands-free cellular phone system will be available as an accessory, but not in combination with BMW Assist.
X5 3.0i
* 6 Speed Manual Transmission will become standard.
X5 4.4i
* 6-Speed Automatic Transmission will become standard.
* New 4.4L Engine with VALVETRONIC and Fully Variable Intake Manifold
X5 4.6is
* Will be discontinued

X3
* An all-new X3 Sports Activity Vehicle will be available in early 2004.

Z8 and BMW ALPINA ROADSTER V8
* The Z8 has reached the end of its production cycle and will no longer be produced.

Z4 roadster
* Sirius Satellite Radio will be available as an accessory as of 10/03 production.
* Rain-sensing windshield wipers will become a standard feature.


----------



## Patrick330i (Sep 30, 2002)

Thanks for posting.

Believe it or not, I am glad that I don't have the rain-sensing wipers. I would have to find a way to turn them off if they came standard with my 3er! :angel:


----------



## bten (Sep 22, 2002)

Patrick330i said:


> Thanks for posting.
> 
> Believe it or not, I am glad that I don't have the rain-sensing wipers. I would have to find a way to turn them off if they came standard with my 3er! :angel:


The rain-sensing wipers do not work automatically. You have to select them, just like slow or fast speed. I guess it replaces the variable control. They also have to be reset after each time the car is turned off.


----------



## Ty Vil (Dec 19, 2002)

the Z8 and X5 4.6iS are done huh?


----------



## aka (Apr 15, 2003)

Thanks for the look ahead.

BTW, I like my rain sensing wipers. They worked great on both days when it rained earlier this year in OC.


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

RS2 said:


> 330i and 330xi
> * 5-spoke alloy wheel (Style 137) replaces 20-spoke alloy wheel (Style 73) in Sport Package


I think we all know this is a typo, since the Style 73 is not the sport package wheel for the 330i. The Style 137 will be the new stock wheel for the non SP 330i.


----------



## roup1 (Dec 24, 2001)

Woodcliff Lake, New Jersey, August 1, 2003 ... The changes to the 2004 BMW model line-up are listed below by Series and by model. Please Note: This is a preliminary document and is subject to change. Model equipment, standard and optional features for some models have not yet been finalized. Please check with us as to the latest status prior to publication. 

7 Series
745i and 745Li
* Multi-Spoke alloy wheels (Style 94) will replace Double-Spoke alloy wheels (Style 93) as the standard wheel, combined with all-season tires. Also available with all-season run-flat tires (a no-charge option).
All 7 Series Models
* Adaptive headlights, which "steer" the headlights into roadway curves, available as an option.
* Sirius Satellite Radio will be available as an accessory.

6 Series
* An all-new 6 Series will be available in the Spring of 2004.

5 Series
* An all-new 5 Series Sedan will be available at the end of September.

3 Series
All 3 Series Models
* 6-Speed SMG (Sequential Manual Gearbox) Transmission will be available on most rear-wheel-drive 3 Series, when combined with the Sport Package as of 10/03 production. It will not be available with all-wheel-drive or the 330i Performance Package.
* Rain-sensing windshield wipers and automatic headlight control will become standard features on the Sedan and Sports Wagon - no longer part of the Premium Package (already standard on Coupes and Convertibles).
* Sirius Satellite Radio is available as an accessory.
325i and 325i Sports Wagon
* 5-spoke alloy wheel (Style 119) replaces 7-spoke alloy wheel (Style 96) in the Sport Package
* Bluetooth wireless hands-free cellular phone system will be available as an accessory, but not in combination with BMW Assist.
325xi and 325xi Sports Wagon
* 5-spoke alloy wheel (Style 137) replaces 20-spoke alloy wheel (Style 73) in Sport Package
* Bluetooth wireless hands-free cellular phone system will be available as an accessory, but not in combination with BMW Assist.
330i and 330xi 
* Black headlight surrounds and grill will replace titan silver. 
* Lower grill will be a combination of body color and black.
* 5-spoke alloy wheel (Style 137) replaces 20-spoke alloy wheel (Style 73) in Sport Package
* 330i Performance Package will be available with the optional 5-speed STEPTRONIC automatic transmission including Sport and Manual shift modes (does not include 330xi).
* Bluetooth wireless hands-free cellular phone system will be available as an accessory, but not in combination with BMW Assist.
325i and 330i - Coupe and Convertible (Available since March, 2003)
* Automatic headlight control standard (formerly optional with Premium Package)
* Revised front-end design
* Revised front and rear bumper contours
* Xenon headlights (low and high beams) now offered in combination with new Adaptive feature, which "steers" the headlights into roadway curves
* Revised taillight technology, incorporating BMW's innovative Adaptive Brakelights
* Revised wheel designs, both standard and optional
* Revised exterior colors
* Revised configuration climate-control panel

X5
All X5 Models
* X5 3.0i and X5 4.4i will receive an update, including exterior and styling changes, as well as a completely new all-wheel drive system (xDrive).
* Sirius Satellite Radio will be available as an accessory.
* Bluetooth wireless hands-free cellular phone system will be available as an accessory, but not in combination with BMW Assist.
X5 3.0i
* 6 Speed Manual Transmission will become standard.
X5 4.4i
* 6-Speed Automatic Transmission will become standard.
* New 4.4L Engine with VALVETRONIC and Fully Variable Intake Manifold
X5 4.6is
* Will be discontinued

X3
* An all-new X3 Sports Activity Vehicle will be available in early 2004.

Z8 and BMW ALPINA ROADSTER V8
* The Z8 has reached the end of its production cycle and will no longer be produced.

Z4 roadster
* Sirius Satellite Radio will be available as an accessory as of 10/03 production.
* Rain-sensing windshield wipers will become a standard feature.


----------



## Patrick330i (Sep 30, 2002)

aka said:


> Thanks for the look ahead.
> 
> BTW, I like my rain sensing wipers. They worked great on both days when it rained earlier this year in OC.


Yeah, sounds like you needed them. Rain is a bad thing? :dunno:


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

*330i SP*

So, no more M68s on the SP for 330i I take it? Interesting...


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

wingspan said:


> So, no more M68s on the SP for 330i I take it? Interesting...


It is a typo...



> 5-spoke alloy wheel (Style 137) replaces *20-spoke alloy wheel (Style 73)* in Sport Package


There is no 20-spoke wheel (Style 73) in the SP, it is in the standard 330i non-SP.


----------



## JetBlack330i (Feb 8, 2002)

No changes to the M3?


----------



## dlloyd1975 (Sep 8, 2002)

Patrick330i said:


> Yeah, sounds like you needed them. Rain is a bad thing? :dunno:


The only thing I find even remotely annoying about the rain sensing wipers is that you need to 'activate' them for the first time every time the car is started. E. g., it's raining, you park the car, get your groceries, come back out. You now have to either move the interval dial on the stalk, or turn the wipers off then back on again to get the rain sensor to activate. The first position is the rain sensor instead of intermittent. The dial controls how much you want to wipe: 'faster' for more sensitive (less water before the wipe) or 'slower' for less sensitive (less water before the wipe).

These are absolutely *great* and are a wonderful feature, espically when going through intermittent rain. No more having to guess the right speed when behind a truck or in a brief shower. It makes it far easier to concentrate on driving as your windshield just clears itself without you thinking about it. Plus, no more squeaky sounds as the wipers clear too soon when you only have a fixed interval. Definitely a safety and convenience enhancement.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Ty Vil said:


> the Z8 and X5 4.6iS are done huh?


They were definately popular vehicles, at least with dealership management. :angel:

Our old owner always had a Z8 demo, and our GM loves to drive around in 4.6's. I'm sure they were both very sad upon reading this news. :bawling:

We've actually had a few customers come in recently looking to order a 2004 4.6is, and they weren't happy to hear BMW had pulled the plug. One of them bought a pre-owned one, and the other has decided to go for an '04 4.4i with Valvetronic.

I'll miss the Z8 alot for it's exclusivity, and the 4.6is for it's killer looks and cool interior and exterior options. (I wish the leather/alcantara interior from the 4.6 was available in all X5's!)

Let's all take a moment of silence in memory of two fallen heroes.


----------



## Betcour (May 23, 2003)

dlloyd1975 said:


> These are absolutely *great* and are a wonderful feature, espically when going through intermittent rain. No more having to guess the right speed when behind a truck or in a brief shower. It makes it far easier to concentrate on driving as your windshield just clears itself without you thinking about it. Plus, no more squeaky sounds as the wipers clear too soon when you only have a fixed interval. Definitely a safety and convenience enhancement.


Agreed. I thought before that it was a useless gizmo until I actually got to really use them.

On the other hand I never use the "auto lighting" feature :dunno:


----------



## Spectre (Aug 1, 2002)

PhilH said:


> I think we all know this is a typo, since the Style 73 is not the sport package wheel for the 330i. The Style 137 will be the new stock wheel for the non SP 330i.


I thought the 330xi got the 20 spoke wheels as part of their sport package. Obviously not true for RWD 330i.


----------



## autobahn (Jul 12, 2003)

*Bluetooth*

Awesome news on Bluetooth for the 2004s. Got a 330xi on order for October production. Anyone know if the Bluetooth is phone independent? Have an Ericson T68i. Do not necessarily think I need to plug it in for charging and for an external antenna. Thoughts?

Also, was hoping the AUX audio input would be standard in 2004 or even a factory option for $100.


----------



## Spectre (Aug 1, 2002)

Betcour said:


> Agreed. I thought before that it was a useless gizmo until I actually got to really use them.
> 
> On the other hand I never use the "auto lighting" feature :dunno:


The "auto lighting" feature was nice driving through the tunnels along the motorway in southern France (on the way to Nice). You're always popping in and out of short tunnels. Also useful in Switzerland, but the tunnels are longer and less frequent.


----------



## Pueo (Apr 30, 2003)

roup1 said:


> Z4 roadster
> * Sirius Satellite Radio will be available as an accessory as of 10/03 production.
> * Rain-sensing windshield wipers will become a standard feature.


No additional color choices or changes to the wheels?


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

*Attention !!

I have merged the two threads on the General and 3-Series board.

Alex

*


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

Changes to the 3 sound pretty nice. Many optional features are becoming standard...


----------



## xspeedy (Apr 10, 2003)

I don't understand the following line:

330i and 330xi 
* Black headlight surrounds and grill will replace titan silver. 

The kidney part of the grill is chrome right now, not titanium silver. So is the chrome grill and the surround going to be all black? I'm not so sure how that will look.

Also, it would be nice to have confirmation that the wheel change for the 330i SP is a mistake in that the the 68M wheel will stay.


----------



## Phil F (Mar 16, 2003)

"Revised exterior colors"

Does anyone know what these will be?


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Phil F said:


> "Revised exterior colors"
> 
> Does anyone know what these will be?


Mystic Blue and Silver Grey (new for 2004 coupes and convertibles, came out mid-2003 on others)


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

xspeedy said:


> ...Also, it would be nice to have confirmation that the wheel change for the 330i SP is a mistake in that the the 68M wheel will stay.


I agree..not that I doubt for a minute anything I read on this board

rich


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

wingspan said:


> I agree..not that I doubt for a minute anything I read on this board
> 
> rich


Want confirmation?

The Sport Package wheel on the 330*i* will remain the 68M.


----------



## AndDown (Jun 17, 2003)

Can anyone post pics of the new wheel styles? I don't know if the new wheel catalog is out yet. TIA


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

AndDown said:


> Can anyone post pics of the new wheel styles? I don't know if the new wheel catalog is out yet. TIA


Most, if not all, 2004 wheels are already in here...

http://www.kalach.easynet.be/bmw_wheels.htm


----------



## autobahn (Jul 12, 2003)

When will we see the new prices?


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

SARAFIL said:


> They were definately popular vehicles, at least with dealership management. :angel:
> 
> Our old owner always had a Z8 demo, and our GM loves to drive around in 4.6's. I'm sure they were both very sad upon reading this news. :bawling:
> 
> ...


Fallen heroes? While I agree the Z8 was a bit of a hero (more an anti-hero), the X5 4.6is is about the most pointless "car" BMW has ever made.


----------



## RS2 (Dec 19, 2001)

andy_thomas said:


> Fallen heroes? While I agree the Z8 was a bit of a hero (more an anti-hero), the X5 4.6is is about the most pointless "car" BMW has ever made.


Just wait for the new BMW X5 4.8is next spring! 

/RS2


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

*2004 C*

Here's a question - So if the automatic headlamps and rain sensing wipers are standard on 3 series for 04 would BMW NA reduce the price of the PP from 2900 to something less do you think???

rj


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

wingspan said:


> Here's a question - So if the automatic headlamps and rain sensing wipers are standard on 3 series for 04 would BMW NA reduce the price of the PP from 2900 to something less do you think???
> 
> rj


Yes, very likely.

However, the base price will probably go up a bit more than the decrease in the price of the PP, so a MY03 would still likely be cheaper.


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

RS2 said:


> Just wait for the new BMW X5 4.8is next spring!
> 
> /RS2


Oh blimey. Another "Mike Tyson" SUV.

I thought the 333 bhp Valvetronic 4.4 was going in the X5 - that would make the 347 bhp 4.6 almost pointless. At least that's a fair bit less profligate.

Sounds like BMW is using another Alpina knock-off to power its comedy-powered SUV...


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

andy_thomas said:


> Oh blimey. Another "Mike Tyson" SUV.
> 
> I thought the 333 bhp Valvetronic 4.4 was going in the X5 - that would make the 347 bhp 4.6 almost pointless. At least that's a fair bit less profligate.
> 
> Sounds like BMW is using another Alpina knock-off to power its comedy-powered SUV...


The 4.4 will have 315hp in it's X5 application.


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

RS2 said:


> BMW Model Year 2004 Changes
> 
> .
> 325i and 330i - Coupe and Convertible (Available since March, 2003)
> ...


I had hoped that the 330i Sedan would also get the Adaptive Xenon and the Adaptive Brakelights.  You would think that they would make the features consistant across the line


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

SARAFIL said:


> Yes, very likely.
> 
> However, the base price will probably go up a bit more than the decrease in the price of the PP, so a MY03 would still likely be cheaper.


thanks Fillip - I found a leftover 03 in TiSilver with gray leather, moonroof and SP at a driveable distance from me in cental Fl -- will be glad to see and drive (finally!) a 330i with the 6 speed...Of course I would imagine I'll eventually wait for the 04's to arrive. I had rented a Renault in the UK that had rain-sensing wipers and, after using them in Britain for a week, would really like to have them in any new car...

again, appreciate the help...rich


----------



## autobahn (Jul 12, 2003)

LDV330i said:


> I had hoped that the 330i Sedan would also get the Adaptive Xenon and the Adaptive Brakelights.  You would think that they would make the features consistant across the line


Pretty sure with 2003 that the sedans already have Adaptive Brakelights. Think the front end has to be redesigned a bit to accomodate the Adaptive Headlights - so I would expect that in the new model. From what I have read, we are not missing much by not having them. Should have my 2004 330xi soon enough.


----------



## Spectre (Aug 1, 2002)

autobahn said:


> Pretty sure with 2003 that the sedans already have Adaptive Brakelights. Think the front end has to be redesigned a bit to accomodate the Adaptive Headlights - so I would expect that in the new model. From what I have read, we are not missing much by not having them. Should have my 2004 330xi soon enough.


Perhaps LDV330i meant the *LED* Adaptive Brakelights. Since it doesn't look like the Adaptive Headlights are going to be on the sedans for 2004, I'm even more glad I didn't wait. That, despite my love of gadgets.


----------



## autobahn (Jul 12, 2003)

Spectre said:


> Perhaps LDV330i meant the *LED* Adaptive Brakelights. Since it doesn't look like the Adaptive Headlights are going to be on the sedans for 2004, I'm even more glad I didn't wait. That, despite my love of gadgets.


Hope not? I like the idea.


----------



## intex98 (Sep 20, 2002)

RS2 said:


> BMW Model Year 2004 Changes
> 
> Woodcliff Lake, New Jersey, August 1, 2003. The changes to the 2004 BMW model line-up are listed below by Series and by model. Please Note: This is a preliminary document and is subject to change. Model equipment, standard and optional features for some models have not yet been finalized. Please check with us as to the latest status prior to publication.
> 
> * Bluetooth wireless hands-free cellular phone system will be available as an accessory, but not in combination with BMW Assist.


Does this just mean that you have to order BMW Assist seperate, or does it mean that it won't work together?? :dunno:


----------



## Spectre (Aug 1, 2002)

autobahn said:


> Hope not? I like the idea.


I like the idea of Adaptive Headlights as well. I considered waiting to get a 2004 so that I would be able to get them. Eventually I decided there was only so much delayed gratification up with which I could put. (Sorry, but Churchillian grammar just doesn't sound quite right to my ears).

My only regret with having a 2003 (with Nav) is that I can't get the Sirius radio option added to it.


----------



## autobahn (Jul 12, 2003)

Checked out www.bmw.de last night on the Bluetooth. Looks to be about a 1000 Euro option ~ $1000+. They picture it still with the center phone holder which takes away the cup holders. If it costs that much and I lose my only cupholder, I think I will pass. I really want the integrated Bluetooth phone, but hate to lose that cupholder.


----------



## Spectre (Aug 1, 2002)

autobahn said:


> Checked out www.bmw.de last night on the Bluetooth. Looks to be about a 1000 Euro option ~ $1000+. They picture it still with the center phone holder which takes away the cup holders. If it costs that much and I lose my only cupholder, I think I will pass. I really want the integrated Bluetooth phone, but hate to lose that cupholder.


I think some folks have discussed putting in the option without the central phone holder. The phone holder gives you charging capabilities and a hookup to an external antenna (for better transmission/reception). If you don't need either of those features....


----------



## autobahn (Jul 12, 2003)

Spectre said:


> I think some folks have discussed putting in the option without the central phone holder. The phone holder gives you charging capabilities and a hookup to an external antenna (for better transmission/reception). If you don't need either of those features....


Yeah, I have seen on of those, but they were all DIY. If I order it from that factory then I am stuck. Real problem is that I may not see the new 2004 brochure with a picture of the setup before I have to finalize my order. But again, if it is $1000 - I will pass. I can buy a nice Bluetooth headset for much less than that.


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

autobahn said:


> Checked out www.bmw.de last night on the Bluetooth. Looks to be about a 1000 Euro option ~ $1000+. They picture it still with the center phone holder which takes away the cup holders. If it costs that much and I lose my only cupholder, I think I will pass. I really want the integrated Bluetooth phone, but hate to lose that cupholder.


The cradle only gives you charging and external aerial capability. You can get rid of it and put cupholders in if you like. Can't think why, meself, but each to his own .


----------



## RS2 (Dec 19, 2001)

The US Bluetooth option doesn't come with the cradle as I understand, just a pairing button so you will keep your cupholders!

I've seen the US installation instructions and a list of approved US phones somewhere but I can't find the post right now.

/RS2


----------



## autobahn (Jul 12, 2003)

RS2 said:


> The US Bluetooth option doesn't come with the cradle as I understand, just a pairing button so you will keep your cupholders!
> 
> I've seen the US installation instructions and a list of approved US phones somewhere but I can't find the post right now.
> 
> /RS2


News I like to hear. Keep us posted if you find that info.


----------



## RS2 (Dec 19, 2001)

RS2 said:


> I've seen the US installation instructions and a list of approved US phones somewhere but I can't find the post right now.


Some more info but I still don't find the US retrofit installation document.

/RS2

Recomended_Bluetooth_Phones.pdf

Bluetooth_Parts_Info.pdf

What_is_Bluetooth.pdf


----------



## autobahn (Jul 12, 2003)

RS2 said:


> Some more info but I still don't find the US retrofit installation document.


Great links. This is the only one I know about: http://www.imakenews.com/autospies/e_article000134615.cfm


----------



## GimpyMcFarlan (Aug 13, 2002)

I would seriously consider the Bluetooth unit if/when NexTel comes out with a compatible phone. :dunno: The company I work for provides a cell phone to me, but they mandate that it be a NexTel due to a longterm contract and its radio function.


----------



## Spectre (Aug 1, 2002)

RS2 said:


> The US Bluetooth option doesn't come with the cradle as I understand, just a pairing button so you will keep your cupholders!
> 
> /RS2


This month's Roundel essentially says the same thing. We Americans and our beloved cupholders. :tsk:


----------



## Motown328 (Jun 4, 2003)

Thank the gods the ugly millions-of-spokes wheels go and 330i Performance Package will be available with the optional 5-speed STEPTRONIC automatic transmission including Sport and Manual shift modes (does not include 330xi) is in!!!

A victory for congested city drivers!!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Chocaine (Jul 1, 2003)

Does anyone know what the new coupe front-end will look like? I have one on order and just now took a good look at the info under the 3-series coupe in this thread.


----------



## Motown328 (Jun 4, 2003)

> '04 330ci w/smg on order for november.


Nice!  With Performance Package or no?

Just search the Web and/or this forum. You are bound to find pics of the '04 coupe.


----------



## Chocaine (Jul 1, 2003)

Oh, so its just talking about the march facelift then, i was getting worried they were making a new change.

And no performance package, its a coupe.


----------

